# HELP!!!



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I was picking up a zebra sea urchin when it got me with one of it's brown spines. Are they poisonous? I can't find anything on them!!!


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Yup...urchins have poisons 'stings' ...or spines...

...unless you feel like you're having an allergic reaction to it...just keep an eye out on it in case it becomes infected...

...likely not a worry...


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks!!! I'm deathly afraid of needles, so I had my husband try to dig it out with tweezers. It didn't work, I guess I'm going to have to wait for it to grow out. I can actually see it through my nail. It went all the way through my thumb!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if it went in that far you might want to go to the doctor. that way, they could get it out and there is no possibility of it getting infected.


----------

